

Dark energy camera snaps first images - sunsu
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-19634700

======
leeoniya
[http://blogs.nature.com/news/files/2012/09/DECam_fornax_mosa...](http://blogs.nature.com/news/files/2012/09/DECam_fornax_mosaic.jpg)

[http://blogs.nature.com/news/files/2012/09/DECam_NGC13651.jp...](http://blogs.nature.com/news/files/2012/09/DECam_NGC13651.jpg)

<http://blogs.nature.com/news/files/2012/09/DECAM_47Tuc.jpg>

more pics: [http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/09/dark-energy-
survey...](http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/09/dark-energy-survey/)

------
kenj0418
The British are using something the size of a phone box to explore the
universe. -- Haven't they been doing that since 1963?

------
CountHackulus
While it was an interesting article, I wish it would explain why 570MP is
needed, and how exactly taking pictures of galaxy clusters will help resolve
the dark energy mystery.

